# Vincent wheels ?



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Im looking at getting some vincents but im gonna use them on afx and aw xtraction cars...what do i use for a front axle? and do they fit the stock afx rear axle?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The short answer is yes, Vincents will fit your stock rear axles. BUT, get them for the 't-jet' sizes, which is .064. If you want to save yourself a world of pain, stick to the AW XTraction chassis and use the 'sloppy' front axle XTs if you can find them. Those will fit the rear axle right thru the front axle holes also. Then its a matter of what width of wheel you want to use. 

But if you have the 'tight' front axle holes, AW Xtractions (not the JLs) are of a firm enough plastic to easily allow drilling them out. 

Once you have front and rear axle holes that accommodate the .064 axles, you can run the E width (5 MM) wheels front and rear which looks best on Jeeps, trucks, 4x4s, etc. Or, you can use the D width (4 MM) which will be a better look for most other 'normal' cars. Just use the 'T-Jet' style wheels on both ends, as 'tyco/tomy' wheels will be made for tyco axles, and youll have to drill them out a bit to fit the AFX/AW axles. The narrower width wheels (A, B, C) are also a slightly smaller diameter which means that the tires will either be too short or youll have to run some funky tall/skinny tire that will look a little off. Theyre meant for front ends like Tomy Turbo/Super G+, tyco narrow, or Lifelike M chassis. But AFX and XT or Tyco widepans need a taller tire to actually hit the track. You can use stock tires for Tyco widepans, or the 'medium' front tires from Xtractions on the D width wheels. If going with E width all around, then youre probably on a Jeep, blazer, pickup, etc and should use the tallest tires you can find all around to get the 4x4 look.

I specify the AW XTs and not the JL type or any AFX chassis since theyre a softer, gummy plastic or nylatron in the case of AFX....theyre a LOT harder to drill out and come up with a nice true hole in the chassis. 

Check out some of my older threads: Here, I show off some adapted to Tyco front axles. Theres a link to a craptastic 'how to' thread of mine showing how I did it. The same technique would work for the 'standard' AFX and XT frontends: 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=282421&highlight=vincent

Heres another thread, shows a few ideas too:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=273918&highlight=vincent


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

You`ll have to ream the front axle hole to fit the tjet/afx axle. The front axle will be longer than the rear. Use nylon axle spacers from Bob Beers, They work great. There are 4 different lengths. The rear axle will have to be shortened, Otherwise the tires will stick out too far. You`ll need 7/16 OD X 1/4 ID O-Rings for front tires, they fit vincents just fine....Gary :wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Gary where do i find the axle spacers? I havent taken a good look at any of the new aw xt cars but the old afx used the pin axle...is that what id use with the vincents?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You can make some axle spacers...Find some of the small round coffee stir straws, cut to needed size... The pin size AFX axles are too small for the Vincent wheels, you'll have to use a larger front axle and drill out the chassis holes to fit the axle. At least mine were...
The AW axels will work, will need to grind off the head and point or you can use .062 piano wire form K&S...
And I could have it all wrong as opinions will vary...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

purple66bu said:


> Gary where do i find the axle spacers? I havent taken a good look at any of the new aw xt cars but the old afx used the pin axle...is that what id use with the vincents?


Heres the link to bobs auction. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-slot...181300655057?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a365c73d1


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

purple66bu said:


> Gary where do i find the axle spacers? I havent taken a good look at any of the new aw xt cars but the old afx used the pin axle...is that what id use with the vincents?


You would use older afx rear axles or newer aw rear axles cut to length. Here is the link to Bobs auction. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-slot...181300655057?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a365c73d1


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One other thing to mention... I would use the widest Vincent wheels for the back wheels. Most AFX tires will work, and you can adjust ride height by using different diameter tires. This will be required on the ultra G type chassis to get the proper height. Too low and the traction magnet will be too close affecting performance.

Front tires like vickers shows will keep things looking good proportionally by filling up the wheel wells. It will raise the front end up a bit which may work for or against you performance-wise. That 55 looks cool vickers!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> One other thing to mention... I would use the widest Vincent wheels for the back wheels. Most AFX tires will work, and you can adjust ride height by using different diameter tires. This will be required on the ultra G type chassis to get the proper height. Too low and the traction magnet will be too close affecting performance.
> 
> Front tires like vickers shows will keep things looking good proportionally by filling up the wheel wells. It will raise the front end up a bit which may work for or against you performance-wise. That 55 looks cool vickers!


Stripped chrome Tabasco 55 SCM! The o-rings don`t raise the front hardly at all, You really need them if you use the wide stepped aw shoes. I use Magna-traction ski shoe repo`s. E`s on the rear for afx/aw. D`s for tjet rears & B`s for o-rings on afx or C`s for a wider front tire on afx/aw. I`ve been using stock front aw tires, They stick real good on the vincents. The vette has aw fronts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to know they work good! I need to hit up the hardware store for some. I always had a problem with Xtractions on my old L&J track. The blades had a habit of scraping the bottom of the slot, and pin side seemed too short to me, and was blamed for causing de-slots. That little bit extra height would have been the better choice over trimming the blade side of the pin down.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys,i didnt realize how far out of this i am. Ill have to get some parts here and then fiddle...the tires i have read countless threads and to be honest im confused more now... atleast on the 'big' car its a 10.5w x 31 lol and it fills the wheelwells perfect


----------

